# question about amazon sword



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Are there different types of amazon swords that grow to be different sizes? I have an amazon sword that came in a tube from Petco. It's been in my tank for almost a year (it was first in a 5 gal and now it's in a 10 gal), but it's only about 5 inches tall.
Then when I was setting up my 55 gallon, I bought some plants at an lfs and I saw the HUGEST amazon sword I've ever seen, so I bought it. The leaves go to the top of my tank, sticking up out of the water a bit, and that tank is 21 inches high! What makes one amazon sword grow to be only 5 inches, and another to over 21 inches?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, many swords are commonly labeled "Amazon" Sword when there are a few different varieties but they should all grow up very well and tall give the right conditions. Here's a great article that I actually enjoyed reading ;-) http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Decor Amazon Sword.htm


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I picked up a tube of compact amazon sword at petsmart for my 4 gallon and it's only about 6" tall as well. I chose it because of my small tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

A Note* all the types of Amazon Swords will get up over a foot tall if its growing properly. Like fish, it's growth can be stunted but it leads to an unhealthy plant. The Echinodorus Bleheri "Compacta" is actually just a small regular E. Bleheri, just another way to get your money because most think that it actually is a different plant but they will still grow up to 14-18 inches and maybe more.


----------

